# Biesermeyer clone



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I saw a posting on one of the forums on the internet on making a Biesermeyer fence clone for the table saw so decided to make one myself. I am very happy with the result and all for under £40! Here are the results of my labour:


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Nice Job on that fence, Mailee. My powermatic 66 table saw came with a Biesermeyer fence as standard equipment,,, it puts my old craftsman table saw fence to shame. Once again,, nice bit of work,,


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Mailee,

Looks very nice... possible for you to post links to the Forum writeup?

Thank you.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Sure, here's the link to the article. http://www.woodworkforums.ubeaut.com.au/showthread.php?t=8268


----------

